# The Super-Song Thread



## Trip (Jun 24, 2003)

Here's the game: we're going to write a really, really, long song. Everybody can post: you post a one line sentence. It can include a rhyme or just be completely random. It should go along with the line posted above it, but doesn't always have to. Cannot post twice in a row, and must sound good if you sing it outloud.

I'll start:

I think I found the elevator, the train is remote control.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 24, 2003)

The smoke rising from the buttons, signals we are ready to roll.


----------



## toast (Jun 24, 2003)

Come on lazy f*ckwits, let's rock and troll,


----------



## Randman (Jun 24, 2003)

Pushing the envelope, that's the goal.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 25, 2003)

Up to the roof, cartwheel off the edge. Psychotic child, too young to allege.


----------



## Randman (Jun 25, 2003)

Touch bottom, always bottom, Psychotic child, too young to allege.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 25, 2003)

He found peace at the bottom of a well. Authority figures pulled him back up to hell.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 25, 2003)

Boom!


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 25, 2003)

Boom! Straight back up to hell.


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 2, 2003)

Boom! Boom! Back up from where he fell.

_not part of the song: I replied to my own lyric because I want to keep this thread going_


----------



## Trip (Jul 7, 2003)

Is it his mother or is it his soul that he wants to sell.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 8, 2003)

How could he sell something that he owns, not?


----------



## Randman (Jul 8, 2003)

Boom! Straight back up to hell.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Boom! Straight back up to hell. *



Is that the chorus?


----------



## Trip (Jul 9, 2003)

No it's just part of the song, it's just trying to fit, trying to belong


----------



## Arden (Jul 9, 2003)

To not have a chorus would be very wrong.

[Notewdw: CHEATER!  You posted twice in a row.]


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 9, 2003)

Frag M$, frag Intel, frag the rest, www.macosx.com is the best!


----------



## Randman (Jul 9, 2003)

Boom! This song thread has gone straight to hell.


----------



## Trip (Jul 9, 2003)

Just like that TV show: "saved by the bell".


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

It actually went _up_ to hell.  Who could tell?


----------



## AppMan (Jul 11, 2003)

those Apple cubes were cool- but didn't sell


----------



## Trip (Jul 11, 2003)

That's why they made the G5, the rest is history, yo


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jul 11, 2003)

But for $2999 I wish it would sing and glow....


----------



## mr. k (Jul 11, 2003)

brake it down
brake it down
brake it down
aaaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

F*ck it all, I'll take my chances with another show.


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2003)

Too bad this is the last one, right before the afterglow.


----------



## boi (Jul 13, 2003)

So I takes my time, try to fill and rhyme.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 13, 2003)

Yo! In my book, rhythm and rhyme can make us look good!


----------



## voice- (Jul 13, 2003)

But we don't look so good after eating too much food


----------



## Trip (Jul 13, 2003)

We try to act superior, we try to act rude


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 13, 2003)

because it turns out that our souls are nude...


----------



## voice- (Jul 13, 2003)

Don't talk of nudity now, honey, I'm not in the mood


----------



## Trip (Jul 13, 2003)

Speaking of which: hey where's my car, dude


----------



## voice- (Jul 13, 2003)

The Hulk drove off in it with the beer that you brewed


----------



## MikeXpop (Jul 13, 2003)

The special kind, which makes ya lude


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 13, 2003)

in order to get ready for the interlude


----------



## Arden (Jul 13, 2003)

between Jeopardy and Family Feud.


----------



## Trip (Jul 13, 2003)

Enough with the rap! It sounds just like crap


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 14, 2003)

Crap or not, rap is ultra hot! So, let's all Rap along...


----------



## Mat (Jul 14, 2003)

... and sing the kangaroo song!


----------



## Trip (Jul 14, 2003)

While Mat plays with his favorite gong


----------



## voice- (Jul 14, 2003)

And Trip's tipping around in his fancy little thong


----------



## Trip (Jul 14, 2003)

I can't believe you said that, it was very, very, wrong


----------



## voice- (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry, it's just been stuck on my brain for so long


----------



## Trip (Jul 14, 2003)

So where's the time gone? Where's the taste of the sweet lemon or lime


----------



## Arden (Jul 14, 2003)

*Pause for drum solo*

Bam bum csh bum da da dum ba dum csh dum da da dum ba bum csh ting ting csh


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 18, 2003)

But let's get back on the track
and bring the beat back
on with the taste of the sweet lemon or lime
and yes please, make it rhyme


----------



## voice- (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey! Only one line at a time...


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 18, 2003)

however it seems that others don't give a dime


----------



## voice- (Jul 18, 2003)

Trip screwed up, I found nothing to rhyme with lime


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2003)

All the guys who can't follow the rules when they post, need to leave so the rest can boast


----------



## voice- (Jul 19, 2003)

Leave now, or like PII, be toast


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 19, 2003)

or stay and play disco inferno


----------



## voice- (Jul 21, 2003)

Back from vacation, my PC won't turn on...


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

That's cuz, while you were gone, I had some fun.


----------



## Trip (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey arden what did you do with my Hotdog bun?


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2003)

I saw him shoot it with the phaser set on stun


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

Then I coated it in jam: a toasted sticky bun!


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2003)

Then he ate it all, dind't waste a crum


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

*With a "b"


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry, it was a typo, hun


----------



## ascaoreon (Jul 27, 2003)

I've changed my sex, and am off to be a nun.


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, look, Eric's here, my friend who's on the run


----------



## voice- (Jul 28, 2003)

Boom! Straight back up to hell.


----------



## Trip (Jul 28, 2003)

Boom! Straight back from where he fell!


----------



## Mat (Aug 19, 2003)

Damn!  Does he have a story to tell?


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

He sure does!  He ditched his Dell. (Or Dull as I have come to call them )


----------



## Mat (Aug 20, 2003)

That thing was startin' to smell!


----------



## voice- (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey, at least it wasn't Packard Bell


----------



## Mat (Aug 23, 2003)

He's off to get some hair gel!


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

But nobody cares.


----------



## Mat (Aug 24, 2003)

Now he's stealing chairs.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

And playing with teddy bears.


----------



## Mat (Aug 24, 2003)

While climbing some retched stairs.


----------



## Trip (Aug 24, 2003)

And hanging out at county fairs.


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

And cutting the hairs on his head.

(What is this, a rap song?)


----------



## voice- (Aug 25, 2003)

Cut too close, he'll find himself dead


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

and theyll never paint the town red


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Or plant the crops for their daily bread

(and every day, the paper boy brings more...)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

and more and more and more


----------



## voice- (Aug 26, 2003)

His job must be such a bore...


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

... so one day, he finally hit the floor.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

wishing for more


----------



## Trip (Aug 27, 2003)

To pay back the whore.


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

That he fell in love with the night before


----------



## voice- (Aug 27, 2003)

But the love left him, now his heart is sore


----------



## Mat (Aug 27, 2003)

Feeling worse than ever before...


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

As he slipped in the puke a kid left in the store...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 27, 2003)

and cleaned it with sawdust only to find more


----------



## Mat (Aug 28, 2003)

and more and more and more...that kid covered the entire floor


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

(Wow... that's a lot!)

So they closed and fumigated the store


----------



## voice- (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey, know what? We're on the internet, let's all thank Al Gore


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, Apple's BoD now has that bore!


----------



## Mat (Aug 30, 2003)

Mac vs Windoze, someone check the score!


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

This thread is becoming a bore...

 :sleepy:


----------



## voice- (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, let's stop the "ore"s then


----------



## Mat (Sep 2, 2003)

And break out into a chorus, men.  (no offense meant to those non-men out there - it just rhymed)


----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)

I doubt any was taken.


----------



## Mat (Sep 2, 2003)

Ahh.  This thread seems forsaken.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

then its mine for the takin'


----------



## Mat (Sep 9, 2003)

Stop! Stop! You've eaten all the bacon!


----------



## Trip (Sep 9, 2003)

After eating all the beacon the giant shurley will awaken!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 9, 2003)

to deal with his maiden


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

Makin' bacon...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

...Say, where's that beacon?


----------



## Mat (Sep 14, 2003)

I think Trip was mist(e)aken.  It was bacon.

(he wouldn't have rhymed beacon with awaken)


----------



## Trip (Sep 14, 2003)

Looks like the bacon and my brain have been taken.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

to the land where it is forsaken


----------



## Browni (Sep 17, 2003)

What about the angel is he a'wakin

( THis thread rocks)


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

And androo's giant -
hand of which he holds his rake in!


----------



## Browni (Sep 18, 2003)

Workin with the man to make it right


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

before he goes slowy into the night


----------



## Browni (Sep 18, 2003)

Opening the i's the the www


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Cashoos and peanuts and french fries too


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

dippity diggery dippity do!


----------



## Trip (Sep 18, 2003)

You tell the world diippity do and you are threw, but I know you want it back


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

You lost it cuz you threw
It into one big ugly sac
[what?]


----------



## Mat (Sep 18, 2003)

And now he's leaving, leaving without his Mac.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

may even go on to have a heart attack


----------



## Arden (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't do that!  I'm back in the stack!


----------



## Browni (Sep 19, 2003)

Boom! Straight Back Up to Hell!


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

And only time will tell


----------



## Mat (Sep 21, 2003)

Where he picked up that smell


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 21, 2003)

of the gate's of hell


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

Where he left his gun


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

And will forever be on the run


----------



## Mat (Sep 22, 2003)

To take a hit...


----------



## Browni (Sep 22, 2003)

Stagger to the end...bleeding


----------



## Mat (Sep 23, 2003)

Running from the terror stampeding  

(hey arden you've changed your avatar about 5 times in the past week, what's doing?)


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

(Trying to find something cool... the dot was supposed to be a joke, though I myself don't get it.  Also, people, can you please check the cadence of your song lines so they flow well?  Just say them out loud and see where you put emphasis.)

Soon I'll find my hair receding.


----------



## Browni (Oct 4, 2003)

finding my wife a needing


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

And lyrics for us to understand are receding...


----------



## Browni (Oct 7, 2003)

But why?am I Bleeding!?


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

Because the leeches are feeding!


----------



## Browni (Oct 7, 2003)

and the ADC are a Seed'in


----------



## Mat (Oct 17, 2003)

Now's the time for a change of topic.


----------



## Browni (Oct 17, 2003)

oh please do we have to drop it?


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

No, just use some elbow grease and spit.


----------



## Mat (Oct 19, 2003)

Don't view in Beige, it looks like $hit.  

(not actually that bad but it sounded good right?)


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

After yesterday's concert, my feet were covered in grit.


----------



## Mat (Dec 24, 2003)

Hot Dang!!  Regurgitator can really rock it!!


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

*Groan* Not this thread again...


----------



## Mat (Mar 24, 2004)

Man, this thread died!


----------



## markceltic (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone else look at Browni's website?The Stone Woman gave me goose pimples!


----------



## Browni (Mar 25, 2004)

Well thank you!  took me long enough!


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

Mat said:
			
		

> Man, this thread died!


 And hopefully it shall stay that way.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 25, 2004)

That way? One way? Or another? I'm gonna get you, get you, get you!


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Runs away screaming*


----------



## Browni (Mar 25, 2004)

Make it stop or let it stop BOOM Straight back up to hell!


----------

